# Stage Combat Swordplay from Shakespeare to the Present



## lklawson (Jul 19, 2022)

A buddy of mine in the Stage Combat profession (and a Prof) wrote this book:
Stage Combat Swordplay from Shakespeare to the Present​




__





						Stage Combat Swordplay from Shakespeare to the Present: Lennox, Dr John S: 9798793816960: Amazon.com: Books
					

Stage Combat Swordplay from Shakespeare to the Present [Lennox, Dr John S] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Stage Combat Swordplay from Shakespeare to the Present



					www.amazon.com
				




Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

